# Utiliser le forfait 3G iPad pour un téléphone ?



## moitazan (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
_[J'ai parcouru le forum et j'ai l'impression que la question n'a jamais fait l'objet d'une discussion. Toutes mes excuses si je me trompe.]_

Je viens d'offrir à ma femme un iPad wifi/3G - il fallait bien que je renvoie l'ascenseur vu que j'avais reçu un iPhone l'année dernière de la part de la mère Noël ;-)

Entre son portable et le mien, et maintenant l'iPad, ça commence à faire une belle facture de télécom :-(

Donc je me demandais s'il ne serait pas possible d'utiliser la carte micro-SIM de l'iPad pour téléphoner avec un mobile,  ce qui permettrait de supprimer son abonnement de portable. J'ai vu qu'il existait des adaptateurs qui transforment la micro-SIM en SIM classique. J'ai bien noté également qu'Orange lui avait envoyé un numéro de téléphone correspondant au forfait de l'iPad. Donc on peut l'appeler...

Imaginons que je mette cette carte SIM Orange (de l'iPad) dans un précédent téléphone - après avoir désimlocké celui-ci (j'étais ches Bouygues. Sera-t-il alors possible de passer et recevoir des appels?

Les communications émises rentreront-elles dans le forfait ou seront-elles hors forfait ? J'ai pris un abonnement 2 Gigas/mois. Ca donne droit à combien de minutes ? 

Merci de vos réponses et pistes


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Décembre 2010)

Pas possible...
Ce qui aurait été peut être possible (à faire confirmer) c'est un iPad WiFi et un iPod "jailbréqué" dont la connexion 3G serait transmise en WiFi sur l'iPad.


----------



## Gone (29 Décembre 2010)

Pas possible sinon tu peut jailbreaker ton iPhone et installer myWii pour t'en servir de point d'accès wifi 
J'espère que mon post n'a rien en violation de la charte de MacG.


----------

